# A few sigs I've done recently



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

As the topic says, just posting a few sigs I've done recently as this place isn't too active lately. Let me know what you think.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Awesome work MC 

That Rihanna one is goorgeous!


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I plan to make some more and keep this thread updated.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I love sigs. I wish my work PC wasn't so old. It can't even load PS.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> I plan to make some more and keep this thread updated.


.....


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Don't judge me!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

yeah don't judge him that's my job and when you do it, I feel like your saying I have been slacking at it.


----------

